# The next con?



## gunnerboy (Apr 17, 2008)

All I want to know is when the next few conventions are.


----------



## foxhunter (Apr 17, 2008)

it depends where you live. what country or state. for me its cali fur


----------



## jayhusky (Apr 17, 2008)

For me its Confuzzled, UK


----------



## da-fox (Apr 17, 2008)

gunnerboy said:
			
		

> All I want to know is when the next few conventions are.



2008: 
 Apr 18-20: All Fur Fun (WA) 
 May 08-11: Mephit Mini Con 
 May 09-11: Elliott's Spring Gathering (FL) 
 May 15-18: Califur (CA) 
 May 16-18: Morphicon (OH) 
 May 17-18: Cape May Fur Meet (NJ) 
 May 23-25: Rocket City FurMeet (AL) 
 May 23-25: Rocky Mountain Fur Con (CO) 
 June 12-15: CH-on 
 June 13-15: DucKon (IL) 
 June 19-22: BerliCon 
 June 20-23: ConFuzzled 
 June 22: MAP! Annual Picnic (MS) 
 June 26-29: Anthrocon (PA) 
 June 27-30: Gathering of the Gargoyles (IL) 
 July 04-06: RivFur 
 July 24-27: Comic-Con International (CA) 
 July 24-27: Lakeside Furs 
 July 24-27: DustPaws 
 July 29-Aug 06: Furry Eclipse 
 Aug 01-03: FA: United (NJ) 
 Aug 01-03: ConnectiCon (CT) 
 Aug 09-10: Elliott's Summer Celebration (FL) 
 Aug 15-17: Mile Zero Mini Con (FL) 
 Aug 24-28: Camp Feral! (ON) 
 Aug 27-31: Eurofurence 
 Aug 29-31: Mephit Furmeet (TN) 
 Aug 29-31: BC FurBQ (BC) 
 Sept 26-28: RainFurrest (WA) 
 Oct 02-05: H-Con 
 Oct 04-05: Elliott's Fall Festival (FL) 
 Oct 17-19: FurFright (CT) 
 Oct 23-26: Die HerbstCon Fall Edition 
 Oct 23-27: Oklacon (OK) 
 Nov 14-16: Tri-State Furmeet (IA) 
 Nov 21-23: Midwest FurFest (IL) 
 Nov 27-30: RBW 
 Dec 12-15: MiDFur (MELB) 
 Dec 30-Jan 01: New Year's Furry Ball (PA) 
 Dec 30-Jan 01: MewYear 

2008 TBA: 
 June 2008: Ausgather III (CAN) 
 July 2008: Califur Diego (CA) 
 Sept 2008: FurJAM (SYD) 
 Nov/Dec 2008: FurcoNZ 

2009: 
 Jan 22-26: Further Confusion (CA) 
 Feb 13-15: Furry Weekend Atlanta (GA) 
 Feb 21-24: Abando (SP) 
 Mar 20-22: Furry Fiesta (TX) 

2009 TBA: 
 Mar 2009: Die HerbstCon Spring Edition 
 Mar 2009: Megaplex (FL) 
 Apr 2009: I-CON (NY) 
 Apr 2009: Furry Connection North (MI) 



********* www.wikifur.com *********


----------

